#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Bentley AutoPLANT XM/V8i & Bentley MicroStation XM/V8i ----- (Link attached)

## salzvision

Hi All,



Just a very small effort for most wonderful softwares...
This ----- will allow you to use it for unlimited period of time.

A small gift for a lovely community...

here is the link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

let me know if any problem arises...also comments are most welcome.

Regards,
SalzSee More: Bentley AutoPLANT XM/V8i & Bentley MicroStation XM/V8i ----- (Link attached)

----------


## sowell

Salz, Thanks. It works great.

----------


## baronwisanggeni

where is the installer ?


anybody would like to give link ?

----------


## salzvision

Microstation is easy to get...rapidshare/4shared have it.
I think someone put AutoPLANT link here in this forum...you may want to try search option.

I got it from official channels so need not to find the downloadable versions.

----------


## salzvision

Hey...

A new improved pat_ch has been placed at following link...old one has few bugs  :Wink: 

Link as below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A new feature for 'Silence mode' is also included which will not let anyone know pat_ch application is "Active". 

Regards,
Salz

----------


## robroy32

Hi!
File Link is not valid.
Could you please give another link?

Best regards,
RobRoy32

----------


## sowell

Salz, the link is not working, reupload it please.

----------


## bw1

Can you please re upload this? Many Thanks.

Also where can i get Autoplant software to use this on?

----------


## soloweber

i was unable to ----- 3D piping and Equipment.it asking for microsoft dot net frame version 4. please i need some one to show me the way out.

----------


## salzvision

soloweber...just go to google.com and type microsoft .net framework 4 for download it is around 45 MB file. Once you installed it the tool will start to work afterwards.

Let me check the link and i'll upload once again.

Regards,
Salz

----------


## salzvision

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I have uploaded the link again...let me know if  any problem arises.

Chaoo...

----------


## bw1

Thanks salzvision!

Where abouts can I find Autoplant program so i can use this ----- to unlock it?

Thanks mate!

----------


## salzvision

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here are the links of AutoPLANT V8i...

Enjoy!

If you like it after testing please buy it for your company or firm.

Regards,
SalzSee More: Bentley AutoPLANT XM/V8i & Bentley MicroStation XM/V8i ----- (Link attached)

----------


## salzvision

Microstation links are as below:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Salz

----------


## room206

Hello Salzvision,
Thanks for uploading link. Can you please provide my installation instruction and activation key.
Thanks 
Mac

----------


## baronwisanggeni

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



is this full version ?  :Big Grin: 
i mean full " c****k " ?
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## me_atta

Thanks alot Salzvision, you're great man

Friends,

It works (I tried using isometric for autocad 2008 and 2011), just install, first open tutorial: bentley vision tutorial, which guide you for getting started.
To first use, open the application which popping the window which asking password for login name: supervisor, then type password: Supervisor

Cheers

----------


## Zeni

No -----.  Just demo. Waste of time. :Confused:

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks all contributors

----------


## salzvision

Yes it does work. As i'm using it for last 6 months now with no problem and no features being blocked.

May be some guys don't read complete information because they are always hurrying for free stuff.. :Big Grin: ...
I already told that it'll indicate as free version but keeps on running once you applied the ----- ONE TIME.

me_atta I think I know you...are you attique-ur-rehman...worked in DescXX PaXXtXn ??

Stay cool and enjoy!!!

----------


## tkbobo

Hello,

Salzvision, thank you first for uploading this great material. Just to ask if this will work with WINDOWS 7 Professional 64bit or Windows XP - Mode on the Virtual PC? Kindly throw some light into the installation of this material.

Your help to the community is highly appreciated.

Thank you once more.

----------


## sadane

Hello

I have problem to output the bill of material.
Thanks for any help.

----------


## H4M3D

hi ,  The file link is not valid. plz reuploading file , thanks .

----------


## titahsupriadi

minta link -----nya aja donk, terima kasih

----------


## misbahali

Is it possible to microstation xm ?

See More: Bentley AutoPLANT XM/V8i & Bentley MicroStation XM/V8i ----- (Link attached)

----------


## angelgomez

hi salzvision can you upload the file again?  thanks in advance

Angel

----------


## Afridi

Dear Salz Ur small Gift vanished in the cyber space please upload again with V8i. Will be waiting for your kind response.

----------


## ahaks120

None of your 4shared links are working.. I have downloaded Bentley MicroStation PowerDraft V8i (SELECTSeries 3)  08.11.09.459 from internet it is latest edition but there is no crank in it so i uninstalled it. Can someone help me getting Licence file or pattch for this version of software?

----------


## qak

Can any one upload it on 4shared.. Pls.

----------


## rosenice

Forget codeware or pvelite or micro station.  Try to get  pv3d.  This is father of all software's.  If you get this  , then no need to get any other software for pressure vessel and heat exchanger.  This is website for this software.  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

